# Lego Toybox



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

First I would like to thank "Big Ben" from this forum for his idea, dimensions and plans. Built this Lego Toybox for my Grandsons 1st Birthday which we celebrated on Sunday. Most is built from cabinet grade Birch plywood. Used 6" PVC Sewer pipe caps for the nubbins. Used router with my homemade circle jig to cut 1/4" X 1/4" deep grooves for the nubbins to fit in and secured with construction adhesive. Was a fun project but spent quite a bit of time sanding as I am a perfectionist. Routed the notches in sides and front before I assembled the box. Put on the top (without nubbins glued on) and then cut down the centerline of the notch to split which makes the lid. Wife was great help balancing on the outfeed of the table saw. Wanted to add some sentimental value so I used some reclaimed wood from an antique flour bin that has been in our family for over 100 years. Left the bottom unpainted so it shows the natural wood and holes from square nails. Painted with HVLP gun. Happy Grandson


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

Very cool. Love it.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Awesome job. Can you show us a pic of the bottom. I just love seeing the things like that that have sentimental value. It just makes a project stand out even more.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Nice job, good idea. At first glance I thought it was plastic.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's awesome. Your grandson will get many years of play out of that one for sure.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

That is truly cool. I have been planning a toybox for the kids' room once our daughter is out of the crib and into the bunk bed. This makes for some inspiration. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It came out great. Very well done.


----------



## bigben (Jul 21, 2012)

Nicely done! Love the color. It was definitely a fun project.


----------



## chancey1483 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thats cool, got the wheels turning now.


----------



## Roundup85 (Mar 18, 2012)

rayking49 said:


> Awesome job. Can you show us a pic of the bottom. I just love seeing the things like that that have sentimental value. It just makes a project stand out even more.












Here is a picture of the bottom. This wood was reclamed from an old antique that has been in the family for over 100 years. Enjoy


----------



## AirKingFS (Nov 6, 2012)

Really great! The antique wood takes it to the next level. A guaranteed keepsake.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

AirKingFS said:


> Really great! The antique wood takes it to the next level. A guaranteed keepsake.


+1 that is a great looking bottom to the toy box. I love that its been in the family, great new use!


----------



## target (Dec 18, 2012)

*awesome*

I have been on a quest for the perfect toy box and stumbled upon your photo Ben and then signed up. I am not a woodworker but would love to commission you or someone to build me a lego toy box just like you built but in white. please let me know if you or someone can do?


----------



## TimT (Oct 19, 2012)

I just got some lego's for my 37th birthday. Big fan of this toy box!


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Very nice.


----------

